# Snow Removal on Long Island, NY



## LandTek (Dec 4, 2013)

The LandTek Group, Inc. (LandTek) is seeking subcontractors to perform On Call Snow Plowing services at locations designated by the Town of Hempstead and Nassau County BOCES, both located on Long Island, NY. Bidders may bid on one or both groups of the municipalities’ locations. For specific site locations and workscope, please contact Artie at 631-691-6381.


----------

